# need advice/ chisel rack



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi, I want to build a chisel rack but am design challenged, I don't have a picture of what I want, I saw it in a Rob Cossman video. In the back tool rack he has his chisel in a rack handle down. I couldn't see detail or for a very long period. I would like to build a rack that does that but don't know where to start. This is where I will out the chisels it is between shelves and the rack should slant thanks Mike


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Quickest way is go to Harbor Freight and get one of those magnetic tool bars for $3 or whatever. Boom, done.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

no you dont need hf,just make a simple rack like i did.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

no magnet bar I want wood not metal I'm a wood kinda guy. I can't have a face mounting rack because I don't have a face to mount it on


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

All I did was, take a 3/4" board, or piece of plywood, and cut it to about 3" and as long as I needed for a given group of chisels or carving knives. Then I drilled holes big enough to allow the shaft to fit through. Last, I cut into the holes so the chisels could slip in and rest in the hole.

It's late or I'd shoot a photo.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

The rack in the wall cabinet, well one of them.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Andre's photo is, exactly, what I attempted to describe.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

thanks for the pic Andre that will work even better than what planed


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

@Karda I think this is what you are looking for. I also have one that is a bit rougher in my projects. The magnetic holder is awful as I kept knocking them off it. I also like to see the blades when selecting what I want.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Well, the OP originally wanted the chisels facing up, in which Rob Cosman uses magnets inset into wood, but whatever. Yeah the down facing is the more traditional


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

SMP I want what works, I could also use a block like a knife block and slant it out. you he used magnets that what I want to know I could not see it clearly that why I asked of those who new more and were more experienced. How many times during a project do you change your mind. Its simple My option was not the best. Live with it I am


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

I keep mine in a tray each chisel separated with a piece of lexan. Have a strip with half round cutouts sized and positioned at the ferrule that limits forward movement to protect the tips. A sliding lexan lid covers all. Makes a good carry case as well as bench storage.

Use 1/4" stock and 3/32" lexan. Needs a thin kerf blade for the lexan dados to prevent rattles.


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

Doesn't need to be complicated, this is knocked together out of scrap contruction lumber.

But essentially the same as Andre's and Pottz's, just a set of holes to fit the tools in.

Holes drilled with a stepped bit, channels cut to slide the tool in from the side.
Base added as it was going above some other tools and I'd have cut myself without them because I am a clumsy sod.


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

Sorry, just re-read the request, As near as I can tell Rob Cosman's is essentially a shelf with a magnetic tool bar (well, a wooden batten with magnets inserted) above to hold the chisel in place.

Doesn't need to be slanted, rare earth magnets will hold the chisel straight up with no problems.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

thanks for the picture they are a great help. i have a hard time imagining something as I want it but if I have a picture then I can do something. I feel stupid having to ask but sometimes my mind just won't go there


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

> Hi, I want to build a chisel rack but am design challenged, I don t have a picture of what I want, I saw it in a Rob Cossman video. In the back tool rack he has his chisel in a rack handle down. I couldn t see detail or for a very long period.
> 
> - Karda


I Googled Rob Crossman chisel rack and got this image.
Is it what you saw? 
It does look to use little magnets to secure the blades.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

thanks for the picture John I will save that. What i could do is put a divider between chisels. I dont have a set I collect old tools so my chisels are different brans, kinds and many of the handles I made, so i have to have something that will accommodate different physical sizes. You all have given some options thank you all


----------



## hcbph_1 (Apr 11, 2020)

> The rack in the wall cabinet, well one of them.
> 
> - Andre


Mine is similar to this one with one exception, I put a piece of plexiglass across the bottom to protect hands near the cutting edge.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

My money is on that the chisel rack using magnets is like my drill bit rack - it uses a magnet too, and is at an angle, reducing the chance of bits wandering the shop.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

Karda - Be sure to space the chisels enough that your fingers can slip in on both sides of the handle or shank when you reach for one.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Chisel racks are fun to make. This one's on a French cleat close to my work bench, which for me, keeps 
things organized.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/72545


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Each cut out has a magnet in it to hold the chisels in place. The dominos on the right help hold the
chisels in place.


----------



## mdhills (Mar 12, 2011)

Adrian Preda had a nice video making a holder for his japanese chisels (butt-down, blade up):





You can see wood whisperer's technique for holders in a drawer:





My chisels are butt-down in a cabinet, but at a very shallow incline-maybe 30deg-so I don't use magnets. I do have thin strips between each chisel so they don't knock each other. On the right you can see the gouges jumbled up. this is what happens when you add tools after you make your storage.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

thanks for the videos when i opened the videos to save them On the side bar there was a video that Cossman did explain the tool cabinet and how he built it.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

now I find it, a few days ago I saw a new Rob Cossman video. The video was on how he built the chisel rack I spoke of


----------



## MPython (Nov 30, 2018)

I built this rack several years ago to hold chisels and other small tools I use frequently. Currently it holds my everyday chisels, my marking gauge, burnisher, a bunch of screwdrivers, several awls and a hemostat that comes in handy for lots of things. It is permanently attached to my RAS bench within easy reach behind my hand tool bench. I have other chisels, screwdrivers and such, but these are the ones I use most often. I like it because it keeps this stuff in one handy, easy-to-reach place.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

MPyton, that is a great looking rack. I've planned on making a new rack with Plexi somewhat like yours for some time. I've had issues with the wood one I made a few years back. Seems to cause a bit of rusting on my chisels. I'm definitely going to revisit yours in a couple of weeks.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I made mine with small magnets to hold them.

At some point I going to trash the whole thing and put them in a drawer under my workbench.


----------



## MPython (Nov 30, 2018)

> MPyton, that is a great looking rack. I ve planned on making a new rack with Plexi somewhat like yours for some time. I ve had issues with the wood one I made a few years back. Seems to cause a bit of rusting on my chisels. I m definitely going to revisit yours in a couple of weeks.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Thanks, Bob. I've not have any rust issues with mine, even though it's in my basement shop where I occasionally have rust issues. I put the plexiglass on for safety reasons. I had an earlier, simpler version of this rack without any guard on the front. Several times I cut myself on the chisels when I swiped my hand across the bench top to remove chips and trash. The plexiglass solved that problem.


----------

